

TechCrunch50 Feed - uptown
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/live-from-techcrunch50#utm_campaign=fupcoming&utm_source=1&utm_medium=events-conference

======
nobody_nowhere
Paul Graham on the 2:30pm - 4:00pm PST panel on advertising and monetization
with Marc Andreessen.

------
uptown
Here's my ratings for the morning session (Product / Presentation) out of 10:

1\. Penn & Teller - Product: 3 Presentation: 2

2\. Story Something - Product: 7 Presentation: 7

3\. Clasemovil - Product: 6 Presentation: 5

4\. ToonsTunes.com - Product: 5 Presentation: 5

5\. Sealtale - Product: 2 Presentation: 2

6\. iTwin - Product: 3 Presentation: 5

7\. iMo - rescheduled for evening, their first attempt was painful

8\. FluidHTML - Produuct: 5 Presentation: 6

9\. Toybots Woozees - Product: 7 Presentation: 7

10\. Spawn Labs - Product: 7 Presentation: 8

11\. Clicker - Product: 8 Presentation: 7

~~~
redorb
yeah I was really disappointed with Penn and Tellers' presentation - guess I
wasn't suspecting a sub par Iphone app ..

\- surprised apple let them emulate the SMS / box bubbles and everything while
spoofing a fake text.

------
mace
FYI, the full agenda can be found here:
<http://www.techcrunch50.com/2009/agenda/>

------
uptown
Anyone know if there's a live chat, or IRC channel to go with the feed?

~~~
axod
IRC Channel is chat1.ustream.tv #techcrunch-50

------
PStamatiou
Can't believe they did a demo with a guy that doesn't know how to type on an
iphone (picture: <http://grab.by/4cL> )

~~~
pchristensen
Don Dodge is a MSFT man

~~~
PStamatiou
My point still remains.

------
ryanb
it says off air - is this actually going live at some point?

~~~
Mazy
It's live now - event hasn't started yet though.

